
Laptop use on laps might reduce sperm quality - georgecmu
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6A70G720101108
======
prodigal_erik
If they're going to throw around words like "safe", I wish they'd be clearer
about whether this is long-term damage or just something you stop doing
temporarily if you decide to have a baby.

------
ramkalari
<http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/732024> is little bit more informative.

~~~
georgecmu
Too bad it's behind a paywall.

------
RtodaAV
Don't most people know this already?

